# Japshow Finale @ Santa Pod Pics



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's my random snaps from last weekend.....

9 Litre truck 



















In convoy with Belinda Challis of the BDC in the Garage-D built Castrol R32





































10 second Fiat 126














































Nice R32





































I wanted the Carbon bumper from this car



















Top Secret R33 - RH9




































































































Part 2 en route


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers Terry Grant and the pleb driving this german tank for closing the track after frying a clutch


























































































































































The queue for the first run



















Kevan's European Record Breaking 35






























































































































































































Part 3 en route


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 3.....








































































































































My fav pics


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Good pictures!

Why are all the other cars there?

It was JAP show wasn't it?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for loading those I enjoyed looking through.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Trev the pics are from Saturday which was a generic RWYB. there was everything there including bikes hence why the queses were 2 hours long. Highlights were watching Kevan's car break the record, the little fiat 126 doing 10 seconds and getting up on two wheels, the pro dragster which shook the ground and the numpty in a standard suzuki swift going on multiple runs LOL


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol dont forget about the "stripped out" standard corsa doing multiple runs

nice pics dude


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There is some very nice metal there !!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Loving the MPIII 9 litre truck, what a beast  

Oi you lot, never complain about your fuel economy again


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Some excellent pictures there :bowdown1: Any idea what times the 9L truck was doing on the strip?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

wasnt great.. around 12-13 from what i remember


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

For something that size I would say a 12-13 is pretty damn rapid


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, those lwb crew cabs weigh a fair bit


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

nice pictures cheers pal


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

The truck weighs in at 3 ton, 750 pound a pop per rear tyre hence why he only ran twice LOL. almost 700ft lb tourque and he was running about 13 seconds.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice selection of pictures well done.


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> The truck weighs in at 3 ton, 750 pound a pop per rear tyre hence why he only ran twice LOL. almost 700ft lb tourque and he was running about 13 seconds.




13 seconds to haul a lardy 3 tons up the track isn't too bad at all


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pics,thanks for posting. Any ideas what the Top secret Drag r was running :thumbsup:


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

asiasi said:


> Great pics,thanks for posting. Any ideas what the Top secret Drag r was running :thumbsup:


yeah dude great pics, would love to know what the drag R was running?


----------



## 666GTR (Oct 7, 2010)

alkesh_inc said:


> yeah dude great pics, would love to know what the drag R was running?


Hi all, just to introduce myself (Martin) new owner of the Top Secret R33. 

Regarding times, nothing exciting to report just yet, ran 11.5 @ 129mph so far but I need plenty more bum on seat time and various adjustments needed to the car ie suspension, tyres and transmission. 

Sorry to hi jack the thread but thanks to Ozz (HJA) and Giles (previous owner) who I brought the car from both very helpful and top fella's.

I believe the car will run in the high 10's as is but will be making some changes to the car over the winter.

Cheers


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

666GTR said:


> Hi all, just to introduce myself (Martin) new owner of the Top Secret R33.
> 
> Regarding times, nothing exciting to report just yet, ran 11.5 @ 129mph so far but I need plenty more bum on seat time and various adjustments needed to the car ie suspension, tyres and transmission.
> 
> ...


Cool mate,best of luck with her,truly a legend :bowdown1:


----------



## 666GTR (Oct 7, 2010)

Quality pic's mate thanks for sharing


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

666GTR said:


> Hi all, just to introduce myself (Martin) new owner of the Top Secret R33.
> 
> Regarding times, nothing exciting to report just yet, ran 11.5 @ 129mph so far but I need plenty more bum on seat time and various adjustments needed to the car ie suspension, tyres and transmission.
> 
> ...




dude welcome and hope you enjoy the car its a gem...


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

nice pix mate and lovin the pics of my white 33 gtr, it was nice to meet up with you all and do our GTROC demo runs


cheers

Martyn


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> The truck weighs in at 3 ton, 750 pound a pop per rear tyre hence why he only ran twice LOL. almost 700ft lb tourque and he was running about 13 seconds.


dont forget.... its like 9 litres..... could have taken us all down the drag strip seats for like 20 of us...


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

cool pics mate, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

666GTR said:


> Hi all, just to introduce myself (Martin) new owner of the Top Secret R33.
> 
> Regarding times, nothing exciting to report just yet, ran 11.5 @ 129mph so far but I need plenty more bum on seat time and various adjustments needed to the car ie suspension, tyres and transmission.
> 
> ...


It was good to meet you Martin. Hope to see you at the Pod again v soon.


.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, great job!!!! I just uploaded one of the vids I took:

YouTube - GTROC Japshow 2010

Will do the rest tonight


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

great photos and even better cars.. as a former audi owner, I have to ask... any diea what that audi ran?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

The Audi was pretty disappointing especially with the numberplate it had thought it would have been much quicker. It ran between 13-14 seconds


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

WheelExecutives said:


> great photos and even better cars.. as a former audi owner, I have to ask... any diea what that audi ran?


away ?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Delighted that Jon Webster at least got a run on the saturday in the zed before the rain came down & washed out Sunday.

The car keeps improving all the time & delighted with the 1.02 60 foot & 4.6 to the 1/8th with Jon having to get off the throttle before the 1/8th at 440 ft or would have been lower still ie/ 4.3. 4.4 

Looking good for next season 

here's a quick vid off the line 
YouTube - Project Z 1.02sec 60ft


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Delighted that Jon Webster at least got a run on the saturday in the zed before the rain came down & washed out Sunday.
> 
> The car keeps improving all the time & delighted with the 1.02 60 foot & 4.6 to the 1/8th with Jon having to get off the throttle before the 1/8th at 440 ft or would have been lower still ie/ 4.3. 4.4
> 
> ...


That is some beast John. Next season has got to be a six.


.


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice pics, loving that grey R33. Video edit up shortly


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

dear god why? Why put some ricer lambo doors on a r35 let alone any gtr?


----------

